

What's the fuss about Silverlight - yread
http://csharperimage.jeremylikness.com/2010/10/so-whats-fuss-about-silverlight.html

======
acqq
A guy who specialized for writing Silverlight apps claims that he is fastest
when he writes a Silverlight app, and that therefore the Silverlight is better
than the competition and that it's "not going to die." Let's say he didn't
convince me.

